# Species Identification



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

Bought from an assorted tank as unsexed. Starting to colour up and clueless as to species. Any assistance always appreciated


----------



## jcover (Apr 18, 2014)

Could be a astatotilapia calliptera?


----------



## Newguy626 (Jul 6, 2019)

That is what the guy at store thought, however, he doesn't look like my other Calliptera (pics attached). Thanks for your help


----------

